# Gsd won't listen unless having treats



## alonso92 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hello all,
I have a 7 months gsd! He is a very active dog. I take him for a walk 2-3 times/day. But after i return and put him in his crate he starts whining and barking . When i come to see him, he stops for a while and restart the whinings if i stay too long near him without doing anything( touching him...)! 
Plus, sometimes while walking with him, he jumps with force with his 2 hands on my leg and try catching it!

PS: He is trained to sit,down... But won't listen sometimes if excited and something is happening around him!

Please i need your help to tell e what should i do in this case with my dog!
Thank you in advance


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

I want to compliment your pup. He has you well trained 

Walking alone is not enough exercise for your pup. Along with the walking, 2 ball fetch is a good energy burner, also a flirt pole. Add in continued training classes, and you _may_ be providing enough exercise for him.

What I did with my dog when putting him away in his crate, is close the gate and walk away. He tried the game of whining and barking a couple of times, but gave up when he learned I wasn't going to come back until I was ready to release him from the crate. With yours already having an ingrained behavior it will take a bit time to change it. Put him in his crate, close it and walk away. He starts whining, barking - do NOT go back to the crate and interact with him. Once he is quiet, calmly release him from the crate.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

alonso92 said:


> Hello all,
> I have a 7 months gsd! He is a very active dog. I take him for a walk 2-3 times/day. But after i return and put him in his crate he starts whining and barking . When i come to see him, he stops for a while and restart the whinings if i stay too long near him without doing anything( touching him...)!
> Plus, sometimes while walking with him, he jumps with force with his 2 hands on my leg and try catching it!
> 
> ...


Hi







these are pretty normal things as far as puppies go, and practice makes perfect (haha ok well idk about that maybe practice makes progress







).

For the crate, do not go over near him, or give him any attention or Look at him whatsoever. Completely ignore him during this "tantrum" leave the room and don't come back until he has been quiet for 5-10 whole seconds, when he has go over and click and treat (or use your maker word) then leave again and do it a few times then when your ready and he has quieted again let him out. The biggest thing to remember is that he is barking to get your attention.. And he is getting it by you coming over, so he won, then he escalates it by barking while your there because he knows that works!! They are smart little buggers







. By leaving and treating only when he is quiet he learns that he gets nothing when barking (stuck in crate no treats no attn) but when he is quiet for extended amounuts of time he gets treats and attention... He is still in the crate but it's better to be in a crate with treats that without them! Eventually he will understand what's expected of him and the whining will stop.

For the jumping our trainer reccommends that when he does it say "off" or "down" and once all four feet hit the floor use a marker word/click(ie say "yes" or "good" to mark behaviors you like) and treat, do this everytime and he will realize that you want him to stay with all paws on the ground, usually with tons of practice I have noticed wick just gives up and does it because he is so used to it by then. But it takes lots of practice and consistency! 

For distractions just continue to work on the commands in situations where he will be mildly distracted then work up to bigger distractions. We had a lot of issues with this but going to group training classes really helped because wick had a bunch of distractions but realized he was supposed to ignore them, in the end nothing could be as distracting as 7 puppies so in the real world he listened way better! 

I wish you lots of luck, and just remember the more you practice what is right the less he will remember to do the other annoying stuff, it just takes times. Oh and once he stops these things he will just did something new to bug you with .


----------



## alonso92 (Dec 26, 2014)

wick said:


> alonso92 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...


Thank you very much man!! I'll try thise tips and tell you the results asap!


----------



## Ayce (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi Alonso,

Maybe these YouTube videos by Training Positive (Tab289) will help, or at least give you some good ideas. http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1912AA0D771586FA

If the link doesn't work, just search for Training Positive on YouTube.

Good luck!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Also rememeeber that gbefore it gets better it will get worse as he wil be trying everything in his power to get his way. But stick to your guns. Eventually they will give up what doesn't pay off. Every look, touch or word from you is considered a reward.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Why crate a dog when one is home?...except for particular situations....maybe the dog just wants to be with you and have some engagement with it's human.

Yeah...2-3 walks a day is not "exercise" especially for a 7 month pup.


SuperG


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i agree with super G. i wouldn't put the dog in the crate while home and awake and the dog can be supervised. unless under certain condition like sweeping, vacuuming, mopping, letting new visitors in etc... crates are good for dogs that can't be trusted while you're away or asleep. or are potty training. that's just a matter of personal opinion. in your case where you want to have crate time while you're home and awake and the dog cries just completely ignore it at all costs.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

SuperG said:


> Why crate a dog when one is home?...except for particular situations....maybe the dog just wants to be with you and have some engagement with it's human.
> 
> Yeah...2-3 walks a day is not "exercise" especially for a 7 month pup.
> 
> ...


I agree.

As your dog matures , you can reduce and then stop the treats 18-24 months old.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

scarfish said:


> i agree with super G. i wouldn't put the dog in the crate while home and awake and the dog can be supervised. unless under certain condition like sweeping, vacuuming, mopping, letting new visitors in etc... crates are good for dogs that can't be trusted while you're away or asleep. or are potty training. that's just a matter of personal opinion. in your case where you want to have crate time while you're home and awake and the dog cries just completely ignore it at all costs.


I also agree with that. When I'm home, that's my chance to teach my pup all their 'housemanners' so they generally are never crated. But a night (when I'm asleep) or when I'm at work, both times where I am NOT around to 'teach' and keep and eye on my pup... then it's crate time.

I use treats for the lives of my dogs. But I start using 'random' or intermittant reinforcement GRADUALLY into the training. So it's not treats 100% of the time to treats zero % of the time.... Extinction and Intermittent Reinforcement | Karen Pryor Clicker Training

Intermittent Reinforcement Schedules

Intermittent Reinforcement Building Your Dog Training Foundation - TheDogTrainingSecret.com


----------



## gtaroger (Aug 4, 2015)

I give food rewards very seldom. My reward is praise and bunches of it when they do the right thing and lots of play time as a pup.Roger


----------

